# soldering advice ?



## alltech (Apr 20, 2005)

Hello ive just got myself into electric rc racing at the local track.Anyhow i need to know whats the best solder to use and the best watts to use?Ive got a 30 watt now and it doesnt seem to always melt deans solder that good and my contacts are real loose....any help sure would be great....20 years ago in shop class i was the best now im starting back a square one. THANKS~


----------



## mcRacing (Sep 28, 2003)

well i have been using radio shack solder with a 40 watt. and that seems to be fine for motor wires and batt wires but for packs i use any where from a 80 watt to a 100 watt just b/c you dont want it on the cell for more than a few sec. or it could do damage to the cell.
hope that helps with some thing.


----------



## alltech (Apr 20, 2005)

30 watts i take isnt enough?


----------



## mcRacing (Sep 28, 2003)

not realy


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

I would go to radio shack ad get your self a good soldering gun!! 

Brandon Snyder


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

40 watts is the minimum I would recommend with a 1/4 chisel tip, very nice ones can be picked up for less than $100 and will last forever. My biggest recommendation though would be to pick up some inexpensive 60/40 solder and some wire from your local auto parts/Hardware store , sit down and practice soldering the wires together, you,ll learn how to make a nice clean and strong solder joint quickly :thumbsup:


----------



## alltech (Apr 20, 2005)

thank you all for the input i will indeed


----------



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

check the hobby shopper section here on hobbytalk.there is really good iron and some of the best solder you get ....


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

go to a hardware store, and get the orange weller iron.. in a 40 watt madel.. this is the most popular, and it is an awesome iron.. as long as the tip satys good there mint.. ive used them for batteries and everything else... also a good 60/40 electrical solder.. hank has a awesome solder in the hobbyshopper section.. the roll is like 17 bucks, but it will last you forever...

also i always tin the tip just a little before i unsolder or solder.. the new flux in the tin will help re melt the old solder..


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

bsracing8 said:


> I would go to radio shack ad get your self a good soldering gun!!
> 
> Brandon Snyder


soldering guns are not good for R/C they tend to get to hot and are inconsistant, and can really damage delicate r/c equipment even the cells!


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

Look on E-bay or go to your local "stained glass" shop and get an iron from them. Have gotten one one-bay for less than 30 bucks and they work great. The ones they use for soldering the stained glass lead have a nice 1/4" chisseled tip, heat up fast, and work great! Ralf 13


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

If you are mainly going to use it for soldering batteries take a look at Home Depots website. They have an 80 watt iron I believe it is that has a nice big chisel tip that would work excellent for batteries ("might" be a little to big for general soldering). I've been going to pick one up myself but haven't done it yet. I looked in the local store but they don't carry the model they have on the website.


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Some general rules for RC soldering 

1- 40 watts minimum
2- The bigger the tip the better,to a point of course.No needle nose tips.
3- No guns! irons only.
4- For batteries,the weller 80 watter with the huge tip is the ticket, but just for batteries,a hakko station is the ticket for general soldering,it will last forever and as long as you take care of the tip(which is replaceable) it is the only iron you will ever need to buy.Buy once and be done with it.


----------

